# Upcoming Directx 10 games pics



## hemant_mathur (Oct 10, 2006)

Site : *www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=1010840&postcount=1

Check out this site for some awesome pics of upcoming Dirextx10 games.


----------



## thetopcyborg (Oct 10, 2006)

awesome! nice find bro


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 10, 2006)

unbelievable....they look like something out of a movie!


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 10, 2006)

Gorgeous pics


----------



## pra_2006 (Oct 10, 2006)

hi anyone can tell me will i have to buy a new motherboard for Direct x 10 if i have Intel 945


----------



## montylee (Oct 10, 2006)

nope bro. Just wait for DirectX 10 based graphics cards to come out and then buy one.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 10, 2006)

kool quality

Damn.. look as MS Flight sim X.. it is going to be 2 DVDs..

games have become so big.. look at just cause...


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 10, 2006)

Am waiting for some budget dx10 cards to come out .. those games looks simply awesome


----------



## iMav (Oct 10, 2006)

dx 10 only for vista .... so means .... buy vista, new mobo, new grafix card .... saala nanga ho jayega


----------



## Stalker (Oct 10, 2006)

^^MS shud release dx 10 for XP..............but we may have to wait a little longer

Flight simulator X looks gorgeous...........gr8 pics


----------



## Sykora (Oct 10, 2006)

Microsoft will not release DX10 for XP : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32408


----------



## blademast3r (Oct 10, 2006)

Deadly pics!!


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 10, 2006)

will buy a new mobo supporting DX9 and will later on buy a DX10 card when the prices will come down. Btw I am buying ASUS K8N-VM for my AMD Athlon 64 2800+ 754 pin. What do u all think about the upgrade


----------



## iMav (Oct 10, 2006)

now i will only upgrade when vista and dx 10 cards are readily available at affordable prices
__________
sorry stalker .... no dx 10 for vista


----------



## vmp_vivek (Oct 11, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> kool quality
> 
> Damn.. look as MS Flight sim X.. it is going to be 2 DVDs..



Yeah, MS Flight Sim X looks gorgeous and so, it should have more than 2 DVDs. 

By the way, are you trying to explain the environment lenghts of games by comparing the one of Just Cause? If yes, then yeah, that game has HUGE environments, I know because I am playing it right now for Xbox.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 11, 2006)

Alan wake looks very very cool,i saw it trailer,the graphics looks very awesome.


----------



## ruthless (Oct 11, 2006)

These pictures are COOOL


----------



## iMav (Oct 11, 2006)

the only problem is the success of vista .... if vista's a hit then .... more dx 10 cards which means they will get cheaper faster ..... also more games


----------



## Vyasram (Oct 11, 2006)

alan wake looks the best, (look at the sun and the road in the second pic)

crysis looks like a better version of farcry

UT 07 and eve look too cool for realism

FS looks awesome as well ,  was my second fav of those (good they have put better terrain this time)


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 11, 2006)

if i were to buy a new mobo, grafix and vista, how much would that cost me?
@rollercoaster:are you sure abt FS being 2 DVD's?


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 12, 2006)

Stalker said:
			
		

> ^^MS shud release dx 10 for XP..............but we may have to wait a little longer
> 
> Flight simulator X looks gorgeous...........gr8 pics




Both the pics of flight sim are not in game , microsoft released them as target pics , the game does not look like that . specially the mountain pic with water.
Besides large collection of screenshots released by microsoft the guy in the forum used these two images which do not show ingame action.
__________
This one is better showcase of the Directx 10 games
*www.tweak3d.net/blog/gaming/directx-10-games


----------



## shashank4u (Oct 12, 2006)

great pics ..amazing ..


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 12, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> dx 10 only for vista .... so means .... buy vista, new mobo, new grafix card .... saala nanga ho jayega


sahi kaha sahi kaha mamu, i will have to sell my pants and undies.
__________
whaat graphics man...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 12, 2006)

My friend and I had tried the Flight Simulator X Demo on an X1900XT but the graphics didn't seem that impressive.This game AFAIK ain't a big title to look out for but Crysis is the one which boasts the most potential.Mainly because Crytek knows the main location for having such extensive showcase of graphics i.e. the Jungle like location.Man this is one game which I would sell my Kidney to see how it actually looks on DX10.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 12, 2006)

Indian Law : You can't sell kidney, you can only donate 


btw , me too is not very much impressed with flight sim , Nothing tempting in it to spend money on . i dont like boring simulators anyway. 
How was the game running on the 1900xt?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 12, 2006)

well u have to understand that the quality shown in these pics is obviously using very high end hardware. it is not the directx that gives the power. derectx is just a software interface for streamlining 3d graphics development. it will be as fast as the underlying system will be.

directx10 does for game developers, figuratively, what vista does to XP for general users.... 
better methods to do the same(and more) stuff for the game develpers.

so it is basically more hardware power that is going to give the beauty...
__________
tho i dont understand how a better verison is going to bring more beauty?
it is the developer who designs and the hardware that should be capable to render the data...

directx10 would just make it easier and more efficient in writing code to do the same stuff. may be kinda like what .Net did to programming


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 12, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Indian Law : You can't sell kidney, you can only donate


Oh well I was about to change my mind anyways. 

The game ran fine with all settings cramed to the max.The thing with these flight sims is that they don't have a standard keyboard settings and use up almost all the keys on the freaking keyboard.Hence we didn't have much option but to just stroll right and left and keep pressing multiple keys.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Oct 12, 2006)

simply superb!!!! Cant wait to get them


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Oct 12, 2006)

never ever imagined dat games can look so real..... nice job bro.


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Oct 13, 2006)

awesome


----------



## Hells_Fury (Oct 16, 2006)

I thought Alan Wake was PS3 only...Its releasing for the PC too?


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 16, 2006)

Alan Wake isn't scheduled for the PS3 as of now. Its only Xbox 360 and Windows Vista exclusive.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 16, 2006)

Do you know that Alan Wake will only run on dual cores with Vista. For full performance it will need atleast a Quad core like one running close to 4GHz speeds for a Core 2.

It won't even run on single cores with the exception of some P4 HTs which are virtually 2 CPUs.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 16, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> Do you know that Alan Wake will only run on dual cores with Vista. For full performance it will need atleast a Quad core like one running close to 4GHz speeds for a Core 2.
> 
> It won't even run on single cores with the exception of some P4 HTs which are virtually 2 CPUs.



No dude , u r totally wrong . The game is optimized for the dual core CPU's but these are not the minimum specs. The minimum specs are not announced yet .So whatever u read is just a rumor.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 17, 2006)

Here is another Alan Wake screeny : 

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/5/58/Alanwake06.jpg


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 18, 2006)

Watch the demo of Alan Wake at IDF for some really breathtaking moments and to marvel at the game engine that the guys at Remedy have managed to churn out. They surprised everyone with Max Payne and are now about to the same all over again with Alan Wake.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow the video is great.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 18, 2006)

Alan Wake will hardly run on PCs of few digit members, not many have a dual core with a geforce 7600GT or higher over here. That is what will be required for low to med settings.

Anyway to play any of the next gen games decently, the minimum system that should be practically with you will be like this:
A64 + 1GB RAM + Geforce 7600/7800 class

For playing at high/max details you will need something like
4GHz/AMD 64 3800/Dual Core + 2GB RAM + Radeon X1800XT/X1900XT or higher

For playing games maxed out with eyecandy:
Dual Core preferably Core 2 Duo + 2-4GB RAM + Geforce 8800/8600 + Radeon R600

Offcourse there will be exceptions both ways.


----------



## EagerBeaver (Oct 18, 2006)

Really Wow. But DX10 only wit Vista no ???????????????????


----------

